# Geekvape Avocado 24 Bottom Airflow



## skola (28/7/16)

*♦ Bottom airflow RDTA provides better flavor*
*♦ Slide design, easy to wick and fill*
*♦ Ceramic block for single coil*
*♦ Various airflow control options*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/7/16)

It looks so much better now with the rounder top

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon (28/7/16)

Glad I held off to buy the Avo, might pick this one up though. Also liking the new "dome" head.


----------



## Static (28/7/16)

And I just brought the Avo 24 today

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## PsyCLown (28/7/16)

Looks nice, I wonder how the flavour is though... Also is it conical on the inside of the top cap?


----------



## Silent Echo (28/7/16)

Definitely a must have for me!


----------



## vaporbud77 (29/7/16)

Looks like filling it up is the same as the avo 22 or am I missing something?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (29/7/16)

vaporbud77 said:


> Looks like filling it up is the same as the avo 22 or am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


it has a sliding mechanism than enables the wicking holes to open up so that you can fill without interfering with the wicks. 
That's what this looks like to me.. I could be wrong.


----------



## Charel van Biljon (29/7/16)

vaporbud77 said:


> Looks like filling it up is the same as the avo 22 or am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Seems like you simply slide (swing) the coils out of the way to refill..?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (29/7/16)

Did the old Avo's have those massive Tsunami styled posts? I can't remember..


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (29/7/16)

My Avo 24 is about to go on sale


----------



## RichJB (29/7/16)

I'm not crazy about those sliding wick holes. So it looks like you dangle the ends of the wick into the open slot, close the slot to the size of wicking hole that you want, then open the slot again if you want to refill? iJoy already solved the Genny-style filling problem the most logical way with the Limitless Plus: a permanently open and massive side fill slot that doesn't interfere with your wicks at all. 

The iJoy refill mechanism is also a single-step process - just take off the top cap and fill. With this Avo, it's still a two-stage process - take off the top cap and then slide the lever to open the refill slots. It doesn't seem to be any easier than the original Avo24 lever, just different. As such, I don't know why Geekvape didn't just copy iJoy's side fill. iJoy copied the Avo with the single-coil adaptor and the side airflow that is opened/closed by twisting the top cap. Maybe Geekvape is concerned that the Limitless Plus is too much like the Avo now and want to distance themselves from iJoy again. But there is no doubt in my mind that iJoy have the better and easier refill option. 

Side fill is easily the best imo. I have an Avo24 with the sliding lever, a Merlin with conventional twist-off top fill and the Melo 2 with the side fill slot/ring. The Melo just knocks spots off the other two for ease of refilling imo.


----------



## skola (29/7/16)

@RichJB I agree that the Limitless RDTA filling method is much easier than any of the Avo's but it does add extra height to the tank. Perhaps that is the reason geekvape decided against it to keep the compact'ish size of the avo.
47mm height of the avo 24 bf (Including drip tip) vs 61.5mm height of the Limitless RDTA Plus.
43mm height of the avo 24 (Including drip tip) vs 51.2mm height of the Limitless RDTA.


----------



## RichJB (29/7/16)

Yeah, that is a factor. Although the Limitless Plus also does have a bigger tank as a perk. I don't dislike the Avo lever fill mechanism, I prefer it to conventional twist-off top fill where you have to faff around with closing airflow and juice flow slots. I'm just not sure that the new Avo offers anything better than the old. It's certainly different. Whether it's better or not will have to be tested in practice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/7/16)

RichJB said:


> Yeah, that is a factor. Although the Limitless Plus also does have a bigger tank as a perk. I don't dislike the Avo lever fill mechanism, I prefer it to conventional twist-off top fill where you have to faff around with closing airflow and juice flow slots. I'm just not sure that the new Avo offers anything better than the old. It's certainly different. Whether it's better or not will have to be tested in practice.


I agree 100%. I also don't see the advantage of the newer avo.

Call me sceptical but I don't see how bottom airflow is going to make such a massive difference. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

